
Breakthrough Material Is a Better Way to Turn CO2 into Clean-Burning Fuel - dragonbonheur
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a18861/breakthrough-material-is-a-better-way-to-turn-co2-into-fuel/
======
JoeAltmaier
Note this is just a way to convert CO2 into liquid fuel. Its not perpetual
motion - it takes about as much energy to create this clean-burning(?!) fuel
as it produces. But if clean electricity is used, then the net cycle is CO2
neutral.

~~~
justncase80
Unless you capture more than you burn and sequester the rest. If its even
possible to sequester an amount that would matter that is.

------
justncase80
What happens to the cobalt when you burn this fuel? Is the waste of burning
purely C02? Or can you capture and re-use the cobalt?

